
Show HN: My First Web App - Luiz7
http://www.onionornot.com/
======
markdown
Good work, but tell us more eg. technology stack?

~~~
Luiz7
It's html, a lot of fancy CSS transforms, and jquery/js. The headlines are
currently stored in just a static json file with urls I picked out. I found it
surprising that it's actually easier to get quality "real" headlines (fark,
onionlike.tumblr.com/) than believable onion articles. The next challenge is
having the headlines stay up to date. We're currently planning on seeding the
database using the onion rss feed. The problem is filtering out the headlines
which are too obvious. Any ideas?

------
Luiz7
Next feature ideas would be interesting

------
antonwinter
i would upvote again if i could. professional and fun site.

------
Luiz7
Feedback welcome!

